# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Busch Gardens Tampa Bay

## tranzysmitha

Hello please tell me about Busch Gardens Tampa Bay in tampa ,florida?

----------


## davidsmith36

Busch Gardens Tampa (earlier known as Busch Gardens Africa) is a 335-section of land (136 ha) nineteenth century African-themed creature amusement stop situated in the city of Tampa, Florida. It opened on March 31, 1959, as a confirmation free accommodation office for Tampa Anheuser-Busch; notwithstanding different lager tastings, they had a winged creature plant and the Stairway to the Stars, which was a lift that took visitors to the top of the bottling works.

----------


## jeffronald19

Busch Gardens Tampa attractions are a must-do for anyone looking for one of the best places to visit in Florida. Large collection of roller coasters make Florida’s thrill ride leader and world-class shows provide entertainment for all ages. State-of-the-art animal habitats are home to more than 12,000 animals making one of the largest zoos in North America.

----------

